# Let's talk Chick Lit!



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Not that my reading list isn't long enough, but what are some of your favorites and why? For those who do, why do you love chick lit? Is it the girlfriend relationships, the male-female relationships, the humor, the guaranteed happy endings, the love scenes ... what makes for a great chick lit novel?

My top three faves (at the moment at least) are:
Something Borrowed by Emily Giffin because it was a MAJOR page turner and I rooted for Rachel the whole way through.
Sundays at Tiffany's by James Patterson because it was so down-to-earth and believable despite the totally unbelievable premise, and the writing was very evocative. It was just such a sweet story.
It's About Your Husband by Lauren Lipton because it was full of surprises and intrigue, wrapped in a witty chick lit shell.

I read all three of those books in record time because I enjoyed them so much.

-Jenn


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I loved Sundays at Tiffany's.  I bought it for my dad's wife for Christmas and she had already read it.  
deb


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for putting mine on your TBR list, Cobbie!  Lauren Lipton has a newer title out but I haven't had a chance to read that one yet -- it's on my way-too-long TBR list. As for Sundays at Tiffany's ... I was very surprised that it was from James Patterson, but there was a female coauthor on that book. I think it should be made into a movie. I also think you'll enjoy your new purchases. 

What do you guys think of Marian Keyes? I know she's uber popular (esp. overseas). I've only read one of her books (Angels), but I wasn't completely thrilled with it. I liked it, but wasn't in love. I give her credit for keeping the wit up all the way through though.

I've read all of Emily Giffin's except Baby Proof, and interestingly, that one was rated horribly by Chick Lit Club. I'll probably still read it (or at least start it), but it's now dropped to the bottom of my TBR list. Has anyone here read it and if so, did you like it?

-Jenn


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Me too....back to Amazon...gives me another excuse to shop!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I enjoyed all of Emily Griffin's books.

I am a huge Shopaholic fan, and - of course - Bridget Jones.

Other author's whose books I've enjoyed:

Jennifer Crusie
Jen Lancaster (all of her memoirs are hilarious, and she's a hometown Chicago girl)
Karen Brichoux (whose books are NOT Kindleized  )
Megan Crane
Beth Kendrick
Stacey Ballis
Jill Smolinski


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

I couldn't get into the first Shopaholic book (I know, I'm like the only one LOL), but I'm planning to see the movie. I'm also planning to read Twenties Girl by Sophie Kinsella b/c I've heard over and over that it's a great book. I definitely have Jen Lancaster on my TBR list b/c I love funny books, and with the titles she has, they can't not be! I also have a Kendrick book and a Smolinksi book on my TBR list but I don't remember the titles off the top of my head.

I'm finishing up The Love Season (not so chick lit-y IMO but still good) then diving into Katherine Center's Everyone Is Beautiful next. Take a look at the cover and tell me that 1) it doesn't make you crave a cupcake and 2) it's not one of the most beautiful covers you've seen. LOL

The Chick Lit Club has a great page that is my go-to page for chick lit reads - it's their High Raters page. Lots of good stuff on there.

-Jenn


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I enjoyed Mia King's books...fun stories with recipes at the end.

Good Things
http://www.amazon.com/Good-Things-Mia-King/dp/0425213714/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269473208&sr=8-2

The follow up Table Manners
http://www.amazon.com/Table-Manners-Mia-King/dp/0425227898/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269473208&sr=8-1

Sweet Life
http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Life-Mia-King/dp/0425221679/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269473208&sr=8-3

Another chick-lit author, I usually enjoy is Jane Porter

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_11?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=jane+porter&sprefix=jane+porter

I remember loving Stupid and Contagious by Caprice Cane (although I thought her other books were just ok)
http://www.amazon.com/Stupid-Contagious-Caprice-Crane/dp/0446695726/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't read a lot of Chick Lit, but sometimes I do seek it out. I enjoy it because it is light, humorous, and easy to get into.

My favorite author in this genre is probably Sophie Kinsella, and I think her best are* Remember Me?* and *Twenties Girl*.

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I went to Amazon to check out _It's About Your Husband_, Amazon recommended this one which sounds good:










Betsy


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm glad this thread is here! I am always looking for more chick lit of the humorous variety. My fave Sophie Kinsella is Can You Keep a Secret? followed closely by Remember Me?

Sarah Strohmeyer reminds me a lot of Sophie Kinsella (in fact for a while I thought Sarah Strohmeyer was one of Kinsella's pen names like Madeleine Wickham) and this is probably my fave chick lit book since I started keeping track of my Kindle purchases.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

There isn't a lot of chick lit that appeals to me but Sophie Kinsella is always a light easy read.  I'll read Little Black Dress books but only the once then I forget about them straight away.  Not crazy on any of the big chick lit Irish authors which is a shame - I like to support my own crowd  

I love a book I got free in a Marie Claire mag once.  It's called Lazy Ways to Make a Living, by Abigail Bosanko.  I've read it lots of times, must see if I can find it again.  I'm not even sure why it appealed to me so much but it was different from anything else I had read.  Great for a freebie.

I just looked it up on Amazon, it's not available on .com although it is on .co.uk but it has quite a few bad reviews.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Kinsella's Remember Me? and Can You Keep a Secret?


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

My favorite Chick Lit authors are Marian Keyes, Sophie Kinsella/Madeleine Wickham, Jennifer Weiner, and Wendy Markham. I remember on Christmas, when I got my Kindle, I decided to look for the last book in the "Slightly" series by Wendy Markham. I was so excited to find it on Kindle because I couldn't find it at the library or in any book stores! 

I've only read one book by her, but I also loved Talking to Addison by Jenny Colgan. I have a lot of stress in my life right now, so I love Chick Lit for making me laugh and taking my mind off of it all.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> Belita, hang with us and maybe we can improve your stress level.


That would be wonderful if y'all could help with that!


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

I see _A Total Waste of Makeup_ constantly because readers who buy my book apparently buy that one a lot too. For that reason, it's definitely on my TBR list. As for _The Cinderella Pact_ ... I've read that one. I enjoyed it but my one complaint about Strohmeyer's books is that the endings are what I call saccharinized (and yes, I did make that word up LOL). They're so sweet that they nearly cross the line into fantasy I think. I also think they drag just a bit in the middle, but her beginnings are always stellar and I enjoy her wittiness. Love her covers too. I have to confess though that one of my secret thrills is that a reader who reads lots of books (not just chick lit but certainly chick lit too) rated my book above _The Cinderella Pact_, which was recently made into a Lifetime movie.  If you like The Cinderella Pact, you'll likely enjoy The Sleeping Beauty Proposal as well.

I've also read _Good Things_, and Mia King happens to be one of my "friends" on Facebook. She's very sweet. I'll eventually get around to her others. Has anyone tried any of Mia's recipes? I want to try the scone recipe in _Good Things_ but haven't gotten to it yet.

-Jenn


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I love books that make me laugh out loud - The Cinderella Pact and SK's Can You Keep a Secret? both did that. I also read to help with stress so I always appreciate Happily-Ever-Afters. I'll read anything SK and SS write despite being perfectly aware that the world is not full of multi-millionaire men in search of average-looking, slightly silly women. 

Here's another one I really liked - I'm a huge fan of Top Chef and I found the high-end restaurant stuff really interesting. I can't wait for their next book.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

chipotle - I do too, and those seem to be few and far between.  I did laugh out loud a couple of times reading Angels by Marian Keyes.

-Jenn


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

James Patterson actually has a couple really good books.



And


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> James Patterson actually has a couple really good books.
> 
> 
> 
> And


I have both of these on my Kindle, and I just started Suzanne's Diary for Nicholas....very good so far...my first James Patterson book!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

chipotle said:


> I'm glad this thread is here! I am always looking for more chick lit of the humorous variety. My fave Sophie Kinsella is Can You Keep a Secret? followed closely by Remember Me?
> 
> Sarah Strohmeyer reminds me a lot of Sophie Kinsella (in fact for a while I thought Sarah Strohmeyer was one of Kinsella's pen names like Madeleine Wickham) and this is probably my fave chick lit book since I started keeping track of my Kindle purchases.


great book


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, there are lots of good suggestions on this thread! My absolute favorite is Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistlestop Cafe. It was a wonderful read and a terrific movie. I try to watch it every time it comes on.



Debra


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I think one of the reasons I love chick-lit is that the characters are generally very strong females, they are generally humorous and "feel-good" reads.

My favorite authors of the genre are Sophie Kinsella (oddly enough, I don't enjoy books under her other pen-name, Madeleine Wickham), Marian Keyes and Emily Giffin.
I also like Lauren Weisberger. Jane Green and Cecelia Ahern are good, but inconsistent.

It's great to get so many other recommendations. Thanks, Jenn, for starting this thread.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

ayuryogini, can you tell me more about what you didn't like about the Madeleine Wickham
books? I've never tried them and I assume they must be different than the others for 
her to use a different name.

Sophie Kinsella's sister, Gemma Townley, also writes chick lit. I have had this one on my Kindle
wishlist for a while - it is described as a madcap romantic comedy so it should be right up my alley.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

chipotle said:


> Here's another one I really liked - I'm a huge fan of Top Chef and I found the high-end restaurant stuff really interesting. I can't wait for their next book.


I second this recommendation...fun book!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

J.L. Penn said:


> I've also read _Good Things_, and Mia King happens to be one of my "friends" on Facebook. She's very sweet. I'll eventually get around to her others. Has anyone tried any of Mia's recipes? I want to try the scone recipe in _Good Things_ but haven't gotten to it yet.
> 
> -Jenn


So cool..I really love her books. Her recipes look so wonderful...but I haven't gotten around to trying them yet but I have them bookmarked on her blog (for those interested, here is the link
http://www.miaking.com/recipes ).

I just bought Reunion


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

With the exception of Deep Dish, I enjoyed Mary Kay Andrews books as well

http://www.amazon.com/Mary-Kay-Andrews/e/B001I9QCCM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Oddly enough, I could never get into SK's books, especially the Shopaholic series. 
I've tried a couple of times...but I do know people who love them. Maybe its because I'm too old


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooh, a beach reading thread, what fun!! 

I haven't heard of most of the ones posted, so this will be lots of new reading to follow up on. As if I needed any more on the TBR list.... 

I'll add Judith Krantz (apparently not on Kindle ), and Terry McMillan (_Waiting to Exhale_, and others). And one of the original chick lit novels, Jacqueline Susann's _Valley of the Dolls_, now somewhat dated but still selling well.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

So glad this thread is thriving!  This is of course my favorite genre. 

Boston - Thanks so much for purchasing Reunion!  I look forward to your feedback.   And it's nice to know I'm not the only one who didn't get into Shopaholic.  I love shopping as much as anyone, but it just didn't grab me.  Maybe I'll give it another shot when I have more time.  I do plan to read SK's other novels though.

Susan in VA - Hey neighbor!  

Is anyone a fan of Nora Roberts?  I have to confess that I'm not familiar with her books (yet), and I never thought of her as a chick lit writer.  Do you think she is?  I understand her many books are different - perhaps not all neatly boxed into the same genre - but I never would have associated the chick lit category.  One reader compared me to her and it surprised me and made me want to bump something of hers near the top of my TBR list just out of curiosity.  I found it ironic too b/c I was at a party shortly after I finished Reunion and someone said she wanted my book but insisted that I autograph it.  I think that may have been the first time someone asked for an autograph and I laughed (not to be rude but b/c I thought she was joking).  She said, "Hey, you never know, you could be the next Nora Roberts!" (we're both from MD) LOL

-Jenn


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

A Marylander?  Well hi neighbor!  Have you seen that there's a DC area meetup coming up in April?  Thread's somewhere in NQK...  will have to ask Harvey to update the meetups thread, too.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!  I'll have to look into that.  Is it for both readers and authors?

-Jenn


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's for Kindleboarders!  Books might get discussed a little bit...  but it's not a book-selling or book-reviewing event, it's just a little light socializing and good company.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've really enjoyed Kristan Higgins' books. They are fun, light and just overall enjoyable. She has 4 or 5 books out now: _Just one of the guys, catch of the day, next best thing, fools rush in _ and I think one other one that I can't remember.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Boston, I think that is interesting you said that about Deep Dish. It was the only book I've read by her
and I couldn't finish it but I'll check out some of her other books now.

I'm not sure either that I consider Nora Roberts chick lit - perhaps more on the romance side of things? I read
her series on the three witches on the island in Maine on the Kindle last summer and liked it a lot. The books
are: Dance Upon The Earth, Heaven and Earth, and Face the Fire.

I also love beach reads! I liked Nancy Thayer's Summer House (now increased in price) and here's one I read 
last summer that is not deep in any sense of the word but was pretty fun.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Jenn - I finished _the Cinderella Curse_ a few days ago. It was pure fun - a good way to wind down after a day of work. I will be starting _Reunion_ soon. Some of my other "Chick Lit" favorites are Sophie Kinsella, Jane Greene, and Jennifer Weiner. I try to read their books as they come out and have rarely been disappointed. I will also be checking out some of the recommendations on this thread. Reading this thread reminded me of something that happened to me when I read _Susanne's Diary for Nicholas_. Iread the book in the hospital waiting room while my son was having jaw surgery done. I had reached the end of the book and was crying my eyes out when the nurse came to tell me that the surgery had been completed. She thought I was crying because I was worried about my son. I was crying so hard that it took me quite a while to get her to understand that I was crying about the book. I can still her her say, A book got you this upset?! It must really be some book!" I am sure she thought I was crazy. (To set the record straight, I was concerned about my son, just not *crying* about him.)


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Margaret!  Would love it if you'd consider posting a review.  Got 2 new reviews today - a 5-star for Reunion and a 4-star for Cinderella - and it totally made my day, especially since I've got a miserable cold w/ fever right now.  Yuck.

-Jenn


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

chipotle said:


> Boston, I think that is interesting you said that about Deep Dish. It was the only book I've read by her and I couldn't finish it but I'll check out some of her other books now.


I would recommend Savannah Blues and its follow-up Savannah Breeze. They were the first two books I read of hers and still my favorites. I couldn't get into Deep Dish at all


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Reading Katherine Center's Everyone Is Beautiful right now. Have to say that I'm pleasantly surprised so far. I love her style - very witty. I read some reviews that said it started slow, but I didn't think that at all. She engaged me right away. Anyone else read this one?

-Jenn


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Just finished up Everyone Is Beautiful by Katherine Center. She's an excellent writer with a sharp wit and some very poignant bits throughout the story. It's not what I would call a page turner but I did enjoy the read and especially her style.

-Jenn


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

I really enjoyed Meg Cabot's series that begins with The Boy Next Door - they're cute and fluffy and fun. Her other adult chick lit series are OK too, but she's the kind of author if you read a lot of her, her books all start seeming like they're about the same main character with a different name and different outward appearance, but the same personality. If you spread them out enough, it's OK though.

I also really enjoyed Shannon Hale's Austenland (no e-book version yet). It's total wish fulfillment cheesiness, but, as I read it, I could totally see it being made into a romantic comedy movie, and the ending...squishy happiness. Completely unrealistic, but I'm not necessarily looking for realism in my reading.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I just finished 







, which reminded me of Kinsella's books. I loved the references to Audrey Hepburn films, too.

N


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Wow, there are lots of good suggestions on this thread! My absolute favorite is Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistlestop Cafe. It was a wonderful read and a terrific movie. I try to watch it every time it comes on.


I love Fannie Flagg's novels. My favorite is "Daisy Fay and the Miracle Man." I re-read this every other year or so and laugh out loud every time that I do. I love the characters as seen through the eyes of Daisy Fay as she grows up. I love her viewpoints and her opinions and the conclusions she draws from her observations of the world. It is lighthearted but also touching. Perfect Chick-Lit. I have purchased probably a dozen copies over the years and pass them out as gifts. My sister pointed had to point out that she didn't need two copies after I mistakenly gave her another one for her birthday. It is an _excellent_ read.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

chipotle said:


> ayuryogini, can you tell me more about what you didn't like about the Madeleine Wickham
> books? I've never tried them and I assume they must be different than the others for
> her to use a different name.
> 
> ...


Sorry it took so long to respond, I haven't been on this thread in a while.

I only read one Madeleine Wickham book (Cocktails for Three) and it was a while ago. I didn't know it was Sophie Kinsella at the time, so I just took it on its own merit, and I remember that I didn't really like it overall. I think it was more serious, and I really like the light-hearted "feel-good" books.
Beyond that, I can't be more specific; I DO remember being surprised to find out it was Sophie Kinsella.

I didn't realize Gemma Townley was her sister; I read "When in Rome"; it was a fun, light-hearted read.

But Sophie Kinsella is really my favorite; she is hilarious and gives me food for thought; Her most recent book, "Twenties Girl", has forever changed the way I view really elderly people.


----------



## HeatherWardell (Apr 14, 2010)

J.L. Penn said:


> What do you guys think of Marian Keyes? I know she's uber popular (esp. overseas). I've only read one of her books (Angels), but I wasn't completely thrilled with it. I liked it, but wasn't in love. I give her credit for keeping the wit up all the way through though.


I think Angels was her weakest book, to be honest. Try Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married or Rachel's Holiday (dark and yet hilarious too) or Last Chance Saloon. Watermelon, her first, is also very funny.

I got to meet her in Toronto a year or two ago at a book signing. So exciting!


----------



## melissa6705 (Mar 30, 2010)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Wow, there are lots of good suggestions on this thread! My absolute favorite is Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistlestop Cafe. It was a wonderful read and a terrific movie. I try to watch it every time it comes on.
> 
> 
> 
> Debra


One of my favorites!!


----------



## HeatherWardell (Apr 14, 2010)

Another one I love is Holly Shumas, "Five Things I Can't Live Without". (http://www.amazon.com/Five-Things-Cant-Without-ebook/dp/B000SCHC5Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1271255511&sr=8-2-catcorr) Really strong writing and not the "ooh look, everything's perfectly resolved and tied with a cute little bow" ending.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

HeatherWardell said:


> "ooh look, everything's perfectly resolved and tied with a cute little bow" ending.


LOL! I call that saccharinized.  

Thanks for the Marian Keyes suggestions. I do plan to read another of her books, but I've got soooo many books in my TBR list now that I'm not sure when I'll get to another Marian Keyes. I'm trying not to read more than one book from an author unless it's part of a series or something I absolutely adored (only b/c my TBR list is so long and I like to sample different authors). Emily Giffin was the last one that I did that with - I was so enamored - but then I quit after Love the One You're With. Not that I didn't like it, I did, but it became apparent that Something Borrowed was the pinnacle. I'll give her new book a read but it will no doubt be awhile.

Incidentally, I find that sampling many different authors makes me a better writer than I might otherwise be. I'm a bit of a sponge in terms of writing style and I'm certain that everything I read in some way filters down into the way I write.

-Jenn


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

J.L. Penn said:


> What do you guys think of Marian Keyes? I know she's uber popular (esp. overseas). I've only read one of her books (Angels), but I wasn't completely thrilled with it. I liked it, but wasn't in love. I give her credit for keeping the wit up all the way through though.
> 
> -Jenn


I LOVE Marian Keyes, though she isn't consistently great with all of her books; Rachel's Holiday is really good, I like the other ones that are about her family. 
The Other Side of the Story is a fun read about the publishing industry. I also really liked This Charming Man (neither are about Rachel's family from what I recall; 
definitely, DO NOT start with Someone Watching Over Me, until you read others about Rachel's family; it was really good but sad, and was about one of Rachel's sisters, just as Angels is, but I agree, Angels isn't one of her best.

Overall, I highly recommend Marian Keyes.


----------



## HeatherWardell (Apr 14, 2010)

J.L. Penn said:


> LOL! I call that saccharinized.


A perfect term for it! 

I know what you mean about wanting to try all different authors - there are so many out there. My Palm has probably 50 novels on it, and I added another 5 to the list of maybe someday books just from this thread alone!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just finished reading "Dear Jane Letters" by Amanda Hamm that I really enjoyed. It was a light, fun, easy read.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh! I really liked Dear Jane Letters, that was fun.


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

First off, what is this "Chick lit club" you speak of?

I am currently reading The Pre-Nup by Beth Kendrick and can't put it down. Jennifer Weiner and Emily Giffin are favorites and more recently, Bridget Asher (My Husbands Sweethearts & The Pretend Wife) , Jill Smolinski (The Next Thing on my List) and Katherine Center (Everyone is Beautiful & The Bright Side of Disaster).


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Chick Lit Club is a website (just put dot come after it).  It's a great place to find reviews for chick lit books.  There are also giveaways, interviews, news, etc.  Oh and there's a forum too, although it's not very active at this point.  I am very proud to have my book appear on their exclusive High Raters page (still with the old cover though I think). 

I recently read Katherine Center's Everyone Is Beautiful as well.  I love her style and I enjoyed the book, but I do have to confess that it was not the page turner I initially thought it would be.  Her cover, though, is one of my favorite covers EVER!  

-Jenn


----------



## JGR (May 11, 2013)

I've just come across Jane Costello, who's supposed to be similar to Sophie Kinsella.  Her books have good reviews on Amazon.  Anyone read any of hers?


----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

I LOVED Jen Lancaster's _Here I Go Again_. I have not snorted out loud since reading Bridget Jones's Diary until this book came along.


----------



## MineBook (May 31, 2013)

I often buy chick lit books to my wife.


----------

